# 14" Delta Band Saw



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

If you are thinking about a 14" Delta Band Saw here are some points to consider, Models # 28-206 & 28-276 are basically the same saw, just different bases. The trunnions are made of pot metal, only the trunnion base which is mounted to the frame is cast iron, the trunnions on the table are less than 1/16" thick in most places, SHATTERS like glass if any pressure is applied, machine vibrates, doors pop open by themselves. Fit and quality is poor, adjustments are poor, it is no wonder that Delta has been bought out... _*1/17/ 12 :* __Stanley Black & Decker__ has sold the Delta brand to a Taiwanese company, __Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd.,__ which makes power tools for a number of well-known companies._ So the name you may have trusted for years is now a cheap knock off. The Chinese don't care about quality, our rep who oversees quality on our companies castings made in China and travels there monthly to try to control quality, he says they consider making 1000 pieces and scrapping 900 to get 100 parts is satisfactory. Two friends who worked as quality control at Stanley says a scrap rate here on incoming parts is 50%, but still cheaper than making it here. Wake up America, until you start demanding quality over $'s you will continue to get CRAP from Asia. Do yourself a favor, find a old Delta made in the USA and buy it and rebuild it, as long as all it needs is bearings and motor. Any parts you need from Delta may be unavaliable. But if you can get an old one made in the USA, buy it you will have a GEM! :furious:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

1950 baby.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Bandsaw Delta.*

Nice wish I had it instead of this Chinese crap


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok. .


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

By the way, this is kind of old news... the sale went through a year ago didn't it? The CEO of the new company used to run the company that makes Milwaukee, Ryobi, Rigid and a few others. This stuff (Delta, Porter Cable, DeWalt, etc) has been made over in China for quite some time now... nothing new there. The parts SHOULD be cheaper and more readily available with it made over there. Weird that you can't get it now.


----------



## CJWillie (Oct 31, 2011)

I found a 1956 Delta and restored it. Great saw, made in USA.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Delta sold*

Not old news here is what is posted today...._*1/17/ 12 :* __Stanley Black & Decker__ has sold the Delta brand to a Taiwanese company, __Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd.,__ ..................... etc:thumbdown:_


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Jag-v8 said:


> Not old news here is what is posted today...._*1/17/ 12 :* __Stanley Black & Decker__ has sold the Delta brand to a Taiwanese company, __Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd.,__ ..................... etc:thumbdown:_


Where is this posted? I mean besides here, when you posted it? It's not even Jan 17th 2012 yet. Are you coming back from the future to warn us of evil things to come? :laughing:

This sale happened over a year ago. 

Here's another reference to it. 

Wanna get even further confused? Read this. 

They're an American (South Carolina) based company who gets their product from China... just like everyone else.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Sale*

I went to Deltas website this AM that quote is a direct copy from their site, when I called called their parts service yesterday I was told by the parts service person that Delta had been sold and no parts could be shipped until the new owner got their own ware house open, they said it would be about a month before my parts could be shipped. So if the sale was completed a year ago they sure are taking a long time toset up their ware house.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

From the same website... for what it's worth, I couldn't find that quote anywhere on their site. Did you call ServiceNet? It may be worthwhile to talk to someone else... perhaps try my local DeWalt dealer at (813) 884-0434. The people there know their stuff.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Delta Sale*

I stand corrected, it was "Fine Woodworkings site. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/14-delta-band-saw-34125/#post284089 

and it showed as you can see ... *Updated 1/17:* Stanley Black & Decker has sold the Delta brand, how ever yesterday when I copied and pasted it, some how the date was changed the date to 1/17/12, (I was having serious problems yesterday with "Explorer" after an automatic Microsoft update overnight) I did not do that, that is where my confusion came from, I thought it was the Delta site in recalling it as I visited MANY sites trying to find out about the sale that the parts rep had told me about the day before. What cemented my belief that it was recent was that the Delta parts customer Service person told me my parts order would not ship for at least a month, because the "new" owner would not ship any parts until they established their own ware house. Again if this sale is a year old why haven't they established their own ware house yet? Again the new owner is a Chinese company and they are moving the headquarters, if this is old news (and it is a year old) what is taking them so long to make the move and changes?


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

_They're an American (South Carolina) based company who gets their product from China... just like everyone else.[/QUOTE]_


No they are not an American company they are a Taiwanese company, Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd., which makes power tools for a number of well-known brands, including Craftsman, DeWalt, Ryobi, and Black & Decker. The new company has been renamed Delta Power Equipment Corp.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_Machinery




> Chang Type is moving Delta's production tooling from a Stanley Black & Decker owned facility in Jackson, Tennessee to a facility in Anderson County, South Carolina.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Jag, obviously you're having a bad experience with Delta. That stinks and I feel your pain. I've had run ins with companies that I held in high regard, only to be let down, so I understand your frustration. Most people saw moving Delta and Biesemeyer away from Black and Decker as a good thing. They opened up a new facility in the US, created US jobs, and kept their quality high. The lower quality stuff that Delta had been making under B&D was rebranded as the Porter Cable you see in Lowes now and that's where PC has been catching a ton of flak over quality issues. Perhaps you got one of the Deltas was was still in that "iffy" phase where they didn't know who they wanted to be. 

I've had to order parts for my Delta machines in the past and I used the number I gave you above. They've been fantastic to work with and haven't ever let me down. 

Best of luck in getting this resolved!


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Menards*

I was in Menards yesterday and looked at their "Master Force" brand band saw, evidentially made by the same company in Taiwan as Delta, looked very much the same, BUT much cheaper than the Delta EXCEPT the trunnions were 10 times better than the Delta, if I ever get the trunnions I ordered from Delta and they are the same cheap Asian crap as the ones that broke, I will send them back and order from the "Master Force" parts place. In the mean time I need to use this band saw, and can't wait for the new owners to decide to ship, so I made some solid oak trunnions, which fit well, the table is level and SOLID! I could have spent more time making them and made them able to tilt, but in all of the years of using a bandsaw, NEVER tilted the table or needed to, Not to say that day may come. if so, a few hours work and MY trunnions will tilt.
The attached pictures shows one of the oak trunnions, the table remounted, how level it is and a shot of the shattered old original trunnions.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

_[They opened up a new facility in the US, created US jobs, and kept their quality high. ThQUOTE]_

No what they did as do most Chinese companies do, is closed the old location moved to a new location, forcing old employees to relocate or find other employment, there by not having to continue paying someone a wage with all of the increases they achieved over the years, and got out from under medical and pension dollars. What they are trying to do is lower the American wage to their wage of 25 cents a day or work as slave labor, only then will we be able to compete with them and bring *manufacturing* back to the USA. America needs to quit buying Chinese crap and DEMAND quality.:furious:


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine was made in 1946, a few weeks before I was born. I'm sure it will outlast me.

It was a real find: Saw the top sticking up behind a dumpster at a local place that makes artificial limbs. They had replaced it because the shaft bearings had gone bad, and told me I was welcome to take it. It has a cast iron base, and the metal cutting gearbox option (which I'll never use). All it needed was about $100 in parts, including the bearings & a few parts they kept as spares for the new one.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Americans, at large, WANT quality, but don't want to pay for it. This extends way past machinery. Americans want "good enough" at cheap prices. See Wal-Mart, see McDonalds, see everywhere around you. Dozens of members here can attest to giving someone a quote for a piece of furniture and having them scoff and talk about how they can get it cheaper at Wal-Mart... or Costco, or Sams, or....

Here's clippings from another article on finewoodworking.com. The entire piece can be found here. 

The new, independent company, Delta Power Equipment Corporation, will be based in Anderson County, South Carolina and led by Bryan Whiffen, who has been named President & Chief Executive Officer.

In terms of manufacturing, there are no major changes afoot. Delta has long been known for making many of its tools here in the United States. But some tools and parts are made overseas. So far, according to Whiffen, that plan will not change. “Tools made in the U.S. will continue to be made here.” But, he says, “outsourced tools will be made in the same factories as well.” The corporate headquarters will be moved to Anderson, S.C.

The new Delta company will continue to provide a complete line of professional woodworking equipment and machinery, and will continue to build the world-class Unisaw, as well as the Biesemeyer® accessories, in the United States. Plans are to move the manufacturing equipment from Jackson, Tennessee to the company’s facility in Anderson. Once fully operational, the Anderson facility will include manufacturing, R&D, engineering, sales and administrative functions.

This means your bandsaw has been built with Chinese parts since 2005, when Black and Decker acquired the company.


http://www.independentmail.com/news/2011/jan/07/delta-power-equipment-corp-brining-operation-ander/


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sure the jobs created in Anderson were appreciated. Jobs are created, jobs are lost, jobs are moved, it's not a 'Chinese' thing, it's an economics thing.

As far as I can tell, Stanley B&D still operates the Jackson, TN location.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Jag-V8, Do you have a link to a parts list or a place to buy parts for the Master Force band saw? 
Google didn't show anything.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

_The new, independent company, Delta Power Equipment Corporation, will be based in Anderson County, South Carolina QUOTE_

Delta Power Equipment Corp is owned by a Taiwanese company, Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd., IT IS not American owned.

_From wikipidea......_

Current ownership
In January, 2011, Taiwan-based Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd. purchased the Delta brand from Stanley Black & Decker.[2] Chang Type formed a wholly owned subsidiary, *Delta Power Equipment Corp.* to own the acquired assets including trademarks, designs and industrial tooling.[1] Chang Type is moving Delta's production tooling from a Stanley Black & Decker owned facility in Jackson, Tennessee to a facility in Anderson County, South Carolina.[3] Bryan Whiffen is President & Chief Executive Officer and Norm MacDonald is Executive Vice President & Chief Operating Officer of Chang Type's Delta Power Equipment Corp. subsidiary.[1]


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Master Force*



Pirate said:


> Jag-V8, Do you have a link to a parts list or a place to buy parts for the Master Force band saw?
> Google didn't show anything.


I can get it, am meaning to, to secure my parts if need be, will leave my self a note to go to Menards tomorrow (we are in the midst of our first real snow fall here today, not going out if I don't have to. ) The manual is laying right next to the machine, should have written down part #'s and phone yesterday when I was there) Will get picture also if possible. The trunion carrier on this model is a real cheap piece of aluminum, as apposed to the Delta cast iron one, BUT the trunions on the table are sturdy looking as apposed to the cheap Delta ones.:yes:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Jag-v8 said:


> Delta Power Equipment Corp is owned by a Taiwanese company, Chang Type Industrial Co., Ltd., IT IS not American owned.


And?


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

reference are being made that it is an American company, it is not it is a Taiwanese company setting up an office/plant in the USA.:thumbdown:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

That's nice.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Sigh... it is a Taiwanese financed and owned company whose CEO is American, whose employees are American, whose headquarters are in America, and get parts from China. Sorry, but I never said it was an American company, I said it was an American BASED company. I'm sorry if we differ in opinions on this one.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Delta*

Sorry Taylor Made, this whole trunion problem has stirred up bitter memories, I worked for an American Fastener manufacturer in the late 90's as an Account Manager for John Deere and Caterpillar, it got to the point that China could produce a bolt and ship it here cheaper than we could buy the steel from them for. (No steel mills here anymore)We were given the choice of continuing to produce bolts at a loss or import our bolts and let 350+ employees go. We finally gave up and the employees were given re-education opportunities due to the "Un-Fair Foreign Competition Act" that is what the US government called it. I moved on to the company I retired from who was forced to buy castings from China (No foundries here anymore) where 90% scrap rate is the norm, so some inferior parts do get thru, remember those cheap Asian bolts hold your car and everything else together. But I am off the subject, just some background into my rant. Sorry will try to get over it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

No harm done my man, I'm with you and I had this huge long reply typed out to explain JUST how with you I am, but I didn't push "submit" and lost it all, ha!


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pirate said:


> Jag-V8, Do you have a link to a parts list or a place to buy parts for the Master Force band saw?
> Google didn't show anything.


Pirate I went to Menards and took some pictures, the company that supplies this saw to Menards is the "Clovis Company" located in Chicago, Parts phone # is 800-266-9079. The trunion (both the same part#) is 32341.00 and are $11.87 each which is cheaper than the Delta parts which totaled $36.00 plus shipping, They appear to be exact copies but made out of better material and thicker. I should have taken measurements but to the eye they are the same dimension. Below are posted the picture showing the trunions, the exploded parts diagram and part # page. Let me know if I can be of further help, I will take measurements next time there to confirm also is an overall picture of the band saw, as I said a CHEAP knock off of the Delta. If you are planning to order these parts let me know and I will confirm dimensions.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I just peeked at the trunions on my 1951 Delta 14" bs, and they don't look much different than the ones on the Master Force.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pirate said:


> I just peeked at the trunions on my 1951 Delta 14" bs, and they don't look much different than the ones on the Master Force.


 Unfortunately mine falls into the CRAP period, looks similar,BUT very cheaply made, about 3/64" thick in most places, about 3 sheets of paper thick. And this was made when Delta had control of the company!
I see somebody else posted else where about his breaking when he placed a 10' 2x4 on a end support and the table, broke like glass, as mine did.

A side note I bought a Biesiermer fence at about the same time, "Proudly Made In The USA" so the label says, BUT the bolts were Asian products, one of which stripped and one broke when I was assembling it, had to go buy new bolts at the local hardware store which at that time were still American made:thumbdown:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I had a ridgid bandsaw for 6 months, hated it, was replaced 4 times.

I still have a spare table, trunions, wheels, so many parts.

I replaced it with a Rikon, big difference in quality, still not an American made tool, but that ridgid wasnt going to make it a full year in my shop.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah that Ridgid is well known around these parts as a POS. The Rikon's seem to get favorable reviews, though, so good on ya!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

and this is why i got a old delta 203 from the 70s or 80s off of craigslistits better than lots of the new saws. I got it for less than the cost of a hf band saw i payed only 320 for it and i only had to go 2 miles to get it.


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

Update: ordered the new trunions over a month ago, 1-10-12, still nothing, DELTA SUCKS BIG TIME! Maybe we should boycott Delta!


----------



## Jag-v8 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Delta Trunnions*

Well fiinally after over 3 months of waiting Delta sent the new trunnions, they are of a better design and heavier than the originals, but 3 months is a long time to wait, I have lost all confindence in NEW Delta tools, won't buy again.:no:


----------



## mpjensen (Jan 11, 2013)

*Trunions....backorder everywhere...Problem solved!*

I have 4 of the delta 14" band saws in my school shop and while the machine performs well for students I have discovered that if they are moved improperly (grab the table and yank) the trunions break....so I spent months waiting for back ordered parts....I gave up and made my own these will not break!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting thread but I don't own a Delta band saw   



Gus 
www.bandsawblog.com


----------

